# Pocket Holes - 3 1/2 inch laminated apron



## Anders (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I am building a work bench the calls for 3 1/2 inch x 3 1/2 laminated aprons. Article suggests pocket screws to attach aprons to the table top and i want to do this vs battens. I have a Kreg jig, but max stock depth it accommodates is 1 1/2. If i drill a 1 1/2in pocket hole on 3 1/2 stock, the screw won't exit in the center of the laminated stock as illustrated in the below plans. Is that okay? Any recommendations? 


http://www.finewoodworking.com/fwnpdffree/011181054.pdf

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It should not matter, there are enough of them that they will still hold the top in position, which is all they are really doing.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Anders said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Kreg jig, but max stock depth it accommodates is 1 1/2. If i drill a 1 1/2in pocket hole on 3 1/2 stock,
> 
> Phil


 
You could have drilled that particular lamination before the glue up with what you have.

You can still drill it now with one of these:
https://www.kregtool.com/store/c13/kreg-jigsreg/p114/kreg-jigreg-mini/

Best of luck with your project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you both for the advice. Cheers!


----------

